# All the pets you have owned?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I did this on another forum and thought I would give it a try here. I think its a good way to get to know each other. ( Color coded for your convenience :wave: )(The B&B is a Bed and Breakfast that is run by a lady who loves goats). I'll start:
*Dogs*
Nina: A husky my parents got from the pound, she ate trash and when we took her to get spayed she almost bleed out, according to the vets it was because she somehow got rat bait. Gave her to a husky rescue after she tried to take a chunk out of my face, I was six.
Nala:A Tibetan Spaniel my parents got from a petstore, she was the smartest dog I have ever seen, I mean she was house trained within a week. She also thought she was a cat for awhile. She lived to be 13 when she had to be PTS for lymphoma.
Chance: Chow my dad got from a coworker. Was super protective of me to the point he would growl at my dad, he also chewed the furniture and marked on things, all culminating in my parents giving him to a soldier at Ft Hood when we moved.
Chevy: A Lab mix we got for free from a lady. She had over 40 ticks on her body and joint problems. She is still around, though sadly  not for long, since she has develped kidney disease, she is 10+, we don't know her true age.
Zane: A mix we got from the shelter, he is 2 yrs old and can run forever. He was found in San Antonio as a baby with his mother and litter mates, all but his sister had been killed when someone set off bottle rockets that had been tied to their necks. 
Abby: Another mix, this one we got during the 2009 Cattle Drive in San Antonio from an Adoption Fair. She is a good hunter and alerts you to predators with her "Death bark", hear it and the hair on the back of your neck will stand up!
Deputy: A 3 yr old big mix we got from a lady who had too many dogs, he is 70+lbs and believes he is a lap dog :roll: . He also paws at you for attention.
*Cats*
Miss Kitty: Had her when I was four and lived in the Marshall Islands, she ended up staying with a fisher man when we moved since it was too expensive to bring her to the states. 
Fluffy: Cat my mom got when she worked at an elementary school.Ended up being pregnant about a billion times, after her no cat went unsnipped.
Mischief: Brother to fluffy, lost an eye in a cat fight and disappeared soon after. 
Peewee: One of Fluffy's offspring, had her for 9 years before she disappeared.
Kobyashi: Kitten I found in our yard that ended up dying from Distemper he had contracted before I found him. 
Cassidy: Bought the day after Koby passed from a Petsmart. The only cat I know that pucks her own coat color, beige. She randomly pucks, and when she does she makes a noise to alert you :worried: . 
Jessie: Tiny diluted calico that only beeps. We call her "skeeks" because that is the sound she makes.This cat cannot meow. She is also the feline equivalent to a punching bag for the other cats, she walks buy the either bite or swipe at her. 
Hoody: Fluffy black kitten we got from a guy at the feedstore, he raised them with wolf hybrids, I have no clue why. He was the weirdest cat on earth. He let dogs and the pig chew on him. Disappeared last year.
Jayde: Siberian Mountain cat that turns our house into a snow globe with her fur. She is a walking ball of calico fur. Also very shrewish and yowls anytime you pet or fail to pet her.
*Rodents,Birds, Snakes, etc.*
4 rats: Ratty, Bazie and Midnight
1 hamster: Hammy
5+ mice that I don't remeber thier names
3 grass snakes, don't remember their names either
2 rabbits: Gidget and Roy
Millions of finches
About 10 parakeets
1 green parrot: Sweet Pea
1 ferret
*Chickens*
Little chick that died before I named it, Raven, Pheonix and Fawn
*Horses*
Little Bit: Proud Cut gelding that we sold because we had to move and couldn't take him. Plus he was a major PITA. He ran a horse into a fence, breaking it's legs, acted like a stallion and would randomly bit people. This was a 14hh bay Quarter Horse gelding.
Tuxedo: Insane 15hh Clydsdale X Quarter. Would be the calmest horse on earth and then start bucking and trying to stomp you. Is living the rest of his life with a rodeo.
Dusty: Appaloosa X Mustang that is 22 and barrel raced for 15 years. He was born on a Navajo Reservation and has the brands to prove it. 
*Donkeys*
Nina: Got her along with Skipper, ended up selling her to a rancher because she was too aggressive.
Skipper: Washes all the kids when they are born and makes sure they stay with mama.
*Goats*
Juan: Little agouti pygmy that we sold when he became too aggressive.
Lovie: Bought her and her sister from a B&B. She gave birth to Snickers. Ended up being killed by a pitbull. She was black and white, with frosted ears. Dairy Mix
Dovie: Lovies sister. Had a buckling and sold them both because of his temperment and her aggression, both were bought pregnent. Brown and white with frosted ears, Dairy Mix.
Archie: Dovies son. Pure choc colored. 
Snickers: Luvies daughter. Buckskin.
Sonny: Cream and black pygmy buck we got from a feedstore. Sold him to a guy with mini horses.
Belle: Orange and white, pygmy mix got from the B&B. Had Juli, sold them both with Sonny.
Juli:Cream and white pinto pygmy mix X pygmy, Belle's son. Sold with his mother and Sonny.
Mishka: Grey and white pinto Nubian mix got from the B&B along with her daughter, Angel. She had Alexi and Sasha.
Angel: Mishka's daughter. Died a week after we got them. She had a seizure.
Alexi and Sasha: Mishka's twins I'm selling to a goat ranch.
Brier: Chamoisee Nubian mix got from the B&B. She had Bunny and was killed by a Cougar. 
Bunny: Brier's daughter. Nubian mix X Pygmy.
Wyatt: Tri colored pinto Nubian X Boer. Had to be PTS because of a Brain Worm.
Ginger: Red Boer doe got from the B&B.
Josie: Traditional colored Boer doeling, Ginger's daughter.
Loki: Black and red Boer buck. 
*Pot Bellied Pigs*
Hamy: Black and white we got from the feedstore.
Avery: Black and white we got from a petting zoo, she was killed by a bobcat.
Did I mention I'm only 19?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Golden Retriever dogs..Kelly-passed away at 16 yrs of age, Kelly 2nd-hit by a car  , Casie-7 yrs old lives with my parents, Levi & Daisy--current.
*American Quarter Pony gelding-Rex, 1/2 Arabian mare-Nikki I sold them both last spring
*Goats-Kinder wethers of the past that passed away Chevy Knight & Andy. Beau & Harper nigerian dwarves sold, Current=nigerian girls Sanibel, Joselyn, Beyonce, Pixie, FireNIce, Kai-lan, Suri, Paige, Iridessa, Floe, Dollie, Addison..buck-Diesel, Kinder wether Monte'. & Many babies to come in March 
*Many many rabbits crossbreeds, then Netherland Dwarf, then Holland Lops & Jersey Woolies. 
*Many mice & fish back in the day. Actually 2 minnows reside in our current fishtank since last winter--they were bait for ice fishing & they were the lucky ones we never used.
*Albino rat when I was a youngster. 
*Multiple painted turtles & snapping turtles, eggs are laid in my driveway every year & we often have to dig them up & hatch them out.
I think that's about it unless I count the muskrat that thought he was a goat a few months ago in the barn lol! He apparently found his way in & was cowering in the corner when I went to check on the girls. And then there was the moose eating hay by my barn for a few days. Multiple wild white-tailed deer are here every day & a pine martin beating up his reflection on my basement window one day.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Goats
Obes-Indigo, Millie, Indian, Glory, Giada, Mia, Trinity, Serenity, Maddie, Gingersnap, Jazz, Cinni-Mini, Raine, Ida, Max
Munchies-Vogue, Villa, Lady, Lace, Chantille, Viktorija, Versace, Swiss Miss, Shara, Vivian, Gucci, Maggie, Serendipity, Ivy, Chanterelle, Star, Vanity, Cierra, Victor, Raz, Kaleb
Saanens-Breeze, Penny, Sweet Pea, Moose

Dogs
Brutus-bassett x lab
Angus-aussie x lab
Libby- shih tzu x poodle
Tisha- lab
Cookie- lab
Molly- rotweiller x german shepard

Cats
Peepers, Sid, Anastasia, Jazzy-J, Mrs. Sprinkles, Mojo, Chubbz

Rabbits
Buster- mini lop
Freckles- holland lop
Blue Bell, Laverne, Copperfield, Liza Jane-Flemish Giants
Beverly-what else, but a bevern
Ambur- mini rex

Guiena Pigs
Elvis, Marble, Jupiter, Nikki, Tang

Horses
Lady, TJ, Patrick-Quarter horses

llama
Lance Corpral

Ducks, Geese, Chickens, Turkeys
Gandalf, Mindy, Blind Betty, Lily, Norbert, Hendrix, Tony, Bruno, Mister Thang, Hank the Tank, Ray Misterio (silkie, u could never see his face), Flapjack, Bandit, and many, many more!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont count goats or rabbits as pets, because you really shouldnt be selling your pets or their offspring.. 


but my actual pets are as follows
dogs:

Max II - My moms second golden retriever, got him when i was probably 4 or 5.. really dark red( like they should be lol) lived till he was 10.. then was PTS because of seizures.

Tora - MY first dog, got him a year after max, He was a purebred akita - brindled and white. best dog ever.. was PTS at the age of 9 after max because he would escape the yard and , he didn't like men all to much if you catch my drift

Sam- our third golden retriever (again red) we got him in november or so of 2006, he was a brat of a dog but was in all , a great guy... even if he destroyed everything(think12 times worse than marley and me) he was PTS christmaseve 09 because of seizures

Charlie - my lab/basset. got him in 2007, still have him.. he is a wimpy "lapdog" who weighs 110 pounds


Cats:

Rosie- calico - coyotes got her. had a litter of 4 we rehomed
lucky- found him at one of my dad's office parties as a kid.. he would walk to school with me and then meet me on the way home.. think someone stolehim.
salem- black cat.. could open doors.. he was magic - coyotes
lala- sister to salem.. hit by car a year or two after salem went missing- had a litter of 4. we kept one
buddy- baby of lala, sweetest cat.. made the mistake of eating out of my akitas bowl and then smacking the akita.. had to be PTS from a broken neck
boots- "ootie" - first of the bottle kitten empire.. was lost to coyotes at 3 or 4
bumper- the walmart rescue cat.. attacked my sister and wound up at the pound shortly after.
Charlie- a gropcery store kitty.. i love love loved this cat.. was like lucky- some old person up the street stole him9 i see him in their windows.. they deny that it was my cat even though i have pictures.. i gave up, he got to be inside all the time and spoiled.. oh well
puss- brother to above.. hit by a car 
Bubba "milo"- our fat orange rescue cat.. still got him.. he went from a 1 pound baby to a 25 pound ball of hair.. hes 10 this year
Jynxie- another grocery store cat, i still have her.. she was attacked by coyotes and suffers a fractured spine, but i still got her,shes just lumpy.. 9 this year
bunny- my sisters psycho cat.. had a litter, attacked my mom.. wentto live at the school farm
thomas- baby of the psycho above.. thinks hes a dog.. we watch cartoons , almost lost him to kidney failure.. but he turns 5 this year
cayenne- a feed store rescue kitty- she was dumped with her sisters.. i found homes for the other two, cayenne lived with my goats in my barn at school.. she got stolen 
banana- found him and his 3 littermate on the farm about a week after someone took cayenne, bottle raised the lot.. nana turns two this year  hes a princess.. yes HE is a PRINCESS.

had 5 leopard geckos, a snakes, 2 frogs, a newt, 16 bettas ( at one point 9 at a time), a huge fishtank, 6 hamsters, a crow ( yes a crow, his namewas mort), 3 parakeets, 10 guinea pigs, 4 pet rabbits, a duck, 3 geese (well 4 but one was dumb and got eaten last week). 

Todd was my pot bellied piglet rescue.. he was a teacup one so super super tiny.. he was tuff.. spiked collar and all.. i took him to a petting zoo for a school fundraiser, and someone knocked a wall of straw over on top of him.. he was PTS because he was so badly hurt.. i was crushed


now keep in mind these are just my pets.. I've had 3veal calves, 7 sheep, 9 pigs, 3 steer, 1 heifer, 9 market goats, 12 boer does, and at least 60 nigerians, not inculding the current ones ( that includes kids) Ive had 3 lamancha kids and 6 boer kids.

rabbits i've had and produced at least 250


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Oakey – American Quarter horse. Still have him.

Chocolate, Potsie, Lover – Nubian goats. Still have all three of them.

Msichana, Kibibi, Kiddles – Nubian/Boers. Still have all three of them for the time being.

Lots and lots of cats... I don't think I could remember their names if I wanted to.  However, I can remember my very first cat – her name was Blackie, and she was the best cat in the world!

Prince, Gregory – Both were male hamsters. I can't remember what breeds they were, now.

Mousy – Can you guess what type of animal Mousy was? He was also paralyzed. The best small pet I've ever had. 

I've also had a couple gold fish. They ended up being cat food, though... *sigh*


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Horse-Gypsy and Shilo
Steer-Harvey
Goats-Billy, Missy, Molly, Chester(pygmies), Daisy, Pepper, Ginger, Claire, Pearle(Nigerians)
Dogs-Rosey, Arrow(mutts), Lola(english bulldog)
Cats-Bambi, Bootsie, Buddy, Belle, Freddie(mutts), Preemie, Blue Belle, Saddie, Callie(Persians)
Rabbits-Honey, Thelma, Louise, Smokey, Sophie(californians)
Hamsters-150(teddy bear and dwarf)
Mice-100
Fish-200
Chickens-400
Ducks-50
Squirrels-Phoebe, Dot, Bob, Simon(grey squirrels)
Turkeys-20


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, naming all the pets and livestock I have had over the years would be hard work! We've had over 40 dogs I know that much. How bout I put the ones I remember.

Past Dogs-
Ginger-Cocker Spaniel.
Luke-Dark red golden retriever(I love that dog to this day!)
Maggie-Boxer
Bailey-Boxer
JayJay-Great Pyr
Sophie-Great Pyr
SmokeyJoe-sheltie
Honey-Sheltie
(Dont remember any more, we had a lot of rescues and fosters which we considered our own)

Present dogs-
Sam and Shadow-Great pyrs
Buddy- Golden Retriver (shes oldddd)
Sandie-Golden/Lab mix
Nikki-terrier mix
Nakita-Chihuahua

Past Cats-
Boots (ran away, camewith sox)
Sox (killed by tom cat)
Misty (killed by a pitbull)

Present cats-
Onyx (long haired blackcat)
SeeSaw
Halo

Use to have 3 guineapigs which turned into 6. Rats, mice.

Had two cockateils, 4 parakeets, and a finch I got for free because it was sick and it died anyway 

Past Horses-
BB
Ranger
Sally
BayBee
Fleta
Zee
Bree
Sheza
Party
Frosty
Stormy
RB
Bugs
Calamity Jane
Penny
Greybelle
Sunny
Princess
Charlie
Shadow -CRAZY!!!

Present Horses-
Sugar- my best horse in the world!
Baylee- bay miniature horse
Cupid-Baylees newborn filly (Valentines baby)

Goats (present only, weve had a lot of goats! )
Saturn
Piper
Moosie
Splashy
Lily
Marie
Honey Dew
Desi Rae 
Momma Doe
Gracie
Belle
Sweetie
Firefly-wether
Georgio
Bum
Buster-wether

Nigi goats!-
Oreo
Milkyway
Snowflake
May-2 buck kids-Augustus and Juno
Issabella-3 buck kids- Bellhop, Bellero, and Jack!

We have many ducks and a pet dwarf box turtle named Teddy Bear!

Too many animals!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Cats:
Barney:Mix
Sissy:Simese


Dogs:
Smokey:German Shep Mix
Chloe:Cocker Spaniel

Turtles:
Peekaboo
Junior

Fish:
Gary
Doug
Basshole
about 50 more whos names I cant remember lol

Bunnies:
Buttercup
Blondie
Lots of babies from those two!

Horses:
Eclipse
Bam

Ducks:
Daisy

Sheep:
Blacky
Mojo
Sweetie

Chickens:
Gimpy
Killer
Jorge(girl!)
Felipskie
Cottonball
Spaz
Buffy

Pigs:
Sally
Didnt name the second girl lol

Alpacas:
Sir Paddington(RIP)
Poo(CRAZZZZY)
Peter(RIP)
Murphy

Goats: ALL Nigerians!
Jenny, VERY first goat I ever got!
Shirely
Lilly
Donkey(RIP)
Daisy
Pinky
Sunny
Blacky
Tawnie
This is the list that will ALWAYS keep growing LOL


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Too many to write, that's for sure. lol


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

well....
i just spent an hour and a half typing it all out but it didn't post...
so i think i'll just leave it up to your imaginations...


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Past dogs
Buddy-fuzzy black mutt, Tigger-black lab, white foot-black puppy I found on the way home from school age 6, Kel-german wire hair, Meacha-Yorki, Cyndi- Yorki mix, Bull- Yellow lab, Sadie-black lab, Gunner-chow/corgi mix, Bo-rotti

now dogs
Rugger-Yellow lab
Jynx-Cocker
RC- maltese puppy

Past cats
Inkey, chyna, MO Kitty, CK, Pucca (RIP)...Mamma Kitty, Princess Ellie Pilchard....about 10 others I cant remember names....

now cats
Tinkerbelle
Cry Baby
Lucky Nugget

Horses past
Babe-arab/tenn walker mare
Pride-Qtr

ferrets-
Pocahontas and Ferrett

pig-Bacon 

goats
Myos-Tina, Rosie, Ryssi, Lily, LouLou, LeeLee, Boomer, Nabisco
Nigis-Candy, Princess

some Muscovy ducks only one female is named her name is Cloud

had alot of fish...only ones that had real name was cupcake the goldfish
sucky the 8 in sucker-poo my africian ciclid

thats all I cane remember


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Pets I could type out...but if I was to share every animal that has lived on my property and I have handled...WOW.

My parents and I have handled reptile rescue, exotic mammal rescue, livestock rescue, and small animal rescue through the years.

Plus my own penchant for loving the unusual and trying my hand at breeding different species.

Might be easier to write up what I HAVEN'T handled...

Mostly birds of prey, MOST species of big cat...uhm...alpacas. LOL. I'm sure there's LOTS more but..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We are a big family so every animal we've ever had has been a pet.  We also live in the country so we've had tons of wild pets I can't even list!
Dogs, cats, goats, chickens, rabbits, goldfish, hamsters, gerbils, mice, guinea pigs, turtles, snakes, lizards, salamanders, frogs, toads...


> Nala:A Tibetan Spaniel my parents got from a petstore, she was the smartest dog I have ever seen, I mean she was house trained within a week. She also thought she was a cat for awhile. She lived to be 13 when she had to be PTS for lymphoma.


TexasRanger, the one dog that was mine was a beautiful setter named Molly that, like your Nala, had to be PTS because of lymphoma. Here's her picture.
http://picasaweb.google.com/10072888426 ... 1058624322


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Im just gona list the ones we have right now.

Dogs
Mama/Ruby-Black Lab got from a friend after begging her to let me have her for over a year cause Labs and Apartments just don't mix.
Brutis-Min Pin got from above mentioned friend when she moved into apartment from a house.
Zoro-bought her at the Livestock sale then stuck $50 bucks into her so she would live she hates cats, but now tolarates chickens.
Cats
Max-Rescue
Morris-Rescue
Polly-Rescue Same place as Morris about a week before him
Little morris- one of Polly's kittens from '09
Squeak- Same litter as Little Morris
Shadow-'10 Kitten
Flower-'10 Kitten
Polk a Dot-Rescued this winter off a farm she had been dropped at.
Schmidty- I got her 4 1/2 years ago when dropping my ex off at a friends house I almost ran her over, He gave her to me and she has been with me ever since.

2 BoerX bucklings who are going to be banded,
Repete-11/04/2010 Born on my son's birthday and our miracle Baby
Jackson-12/18/2010 Born at the sale barn they didn't leave him with his mom long enough and she wouldn't take him back when we got home, his brother is with mama, They all live in the barn.

three Mini Horses Sugar Peanut, Duke, and Pony.

three Geese
five ducks

One Turkey 

9 Chickens

and one hair sheep and yes the Lamb is a pet we love her.
Oh and Maynard who it was decided last night if he lives he stays PITA Steer
:help: I think we have too many animals....No one else thinks so though and thats not including all the Goats.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my, and I thought I had a lot of pets over the years. I have to remind my husband that I only have a handful of goats and that other people have dozens or hundreds to keep him from complaining....which he still does.

Lesee...

DOGS:
Benji: I don't remember this dog at all. I remember being obsessed with a movie called "Benji the Hunted" for awhile. It was a 1987 movies about a cute little dog that takes care of a bunch of mountain lion cubs when the mother is shot by a hunter. It is a really cute film. Anyways, the dog we had looked like the one in the movie, but my parents gave him away when he started snapping at me when he was fed. I was a toddler.

Sugar: My parents got a little white toy poodle female because we were living in a rental and poodles don't shed. She peed all over the place no matter what my parents did. She was easily frightened and nuerotic, I do remember that. My mom had several litters out of her by our male toy poodle, Teddy, who we got after Sugar. They were AKC.

Teddy: An adorable apricot toy poodle we got at about five months old. My grandma flew him from Colorado. I think she got him from my uncle. He was my best friend from as early as I can remember. He slept in my bed with me right next to my head and he was super loyal, but completely retarded. He failed all the doggy intelligence tests. My dad hit him with his truck when he was eleven or twelve. His leg was the only thing that was injured, but the vet discovered he had gum disease that had travelled to his organs and he only had a couple of months left, so we put him down.

Fritz: This was my brother's dog. We got him at a few months old. He was an AKC registered miniature Schnauzer, black and silver. He was so silly and he thought he was an enormous dog, and would bark a big tough bark and much larger dogs and any strangers. He loved his scratches and ended up being obese. He died at 9 from complications from diabetes.

Prince: My dad still has Prince. I got him when I was 12 or so because I begged and begged for a big dog. He is a yellow lab who is more white than anything. He is AKC and my parents paid good money for him because they wanted to breed him, but he ended up being crypt-orchid and they got in a fight with the breeders. I tried to show him in 4H, but he literally dragged me on my stomach through the arena because he was so huge...then he started viciously attacking puppies. Only puppies. He still hates puppies, but loves people and other dogs and is a big retarded sweetie. He is 11. 

Squishy: I think she is about 6 or 7 now. She is an Australian Shepard, trip-color red. She is my mom's dog and is the most sweet, loyal, intelligent and willing dog imaginable. She loves her butt scratched and folds herself literally in half when she gets excited. 

Puppy: My dad's dog. We fought over her name when we got her and Puppy stuck. She is a tri-color black Australian Shepard. I think she is 5? We got her right before I moved out of my parents house. 

Chiyo: My blue merle Australian Shepard. Daughter to Puppy. I call her my little crack head, and when she acts like a psycho I tell her to get rid of her crack fleas. She has no fleas. Lol. She drags herself across the carpet with her front legs when she gets excited, her rear trailing behind. Then she will rock back and forth like a mental patient. Then if you stare at her she freezes for a few seconds before jumping straight up in the air and barking. She has a ton of energy and is very small. She is almost 3 and has blue and brown eyes.

Mickey: Chiyo's full sister. She was a doll and very affectionate with the sweetest, most gentle attitude. Unfortunately she was hit by a car a couple of months before she turned a year old.

Shelby: My husband's dog. She is 3 1/2 and is a white pit bull mix with big brown and brindle spots and black ticking all over her white. We think she is part hound dog. She is chubby and she has a weird allergy to something in the air that makes her eyes bulge really creepy sometimes and we have to give her steroids when she is having a reaction. She loves people and would rather be human. She tolerates other dogs and plays with our two, but sometimes she can get really grumpy and snap at other dogs.

Indy: Shelby's son. Unfortunately, we lost him to parvo, even though he had been properly vaccinated. He was a cross of Shelby and a red merle Australian Shepard and inherited his dad's coloring. He had blue eyes and was a giant sweety. 

Sarge: Our year and a half old Red Heeler. Except he isn't red. They are born white and develop their color later on, but he only got a speckling of little red spots on his white coat. He also has a red ear and a red patch over one eye. He is really tiny and still looks as cute as he did as a six month old puppy and is very clingy and attached to my husband and eye.

Cats:

Black Cat, AKA Pumpkin and a gazillion other things: I don't remember when we got this cat. She was a big, furry black cat. She went through four moves with us and lived well past ten. I called her black kitty, and tried to call her pumpkin for awhile but it never stuck. I remember trying out a bunch of names. She got a huge chunk bitten out of her back when she was nine or so. I came into the laundry room and she was sitting on the floor with her spine sticking out and a huge, raw meaty area just sitting empty. The vet just pulled the skin over the hole and gave her lots of pain meds. She was lumpy and had a slight limp but lived a long time after that.

Panther: Panther was white, I guess I was shooting for irony although I doubt I understood the concept at that age. I used to put him in my backpack with only his head sticking out and carry him around. He wasn't fond of me. He got hit by a car...he also gave me ringworm.

Smokey: A short haired grey kitty with a white tornado on his tummy and white paws. He was mildly friendly. Disappeared.

Sarah: The most AWESOME cat. She liked me to use her as a pillow. She was a white with cream markings. She started peeing on the stove top, so my mom put mousetraps up there. Sarah jumped up on them one day and ran off, never to come back.

Wildfire: A little red, black and orange mottled kitten I found in a bush at a rest stop on the HWY. Our pick up had literally just burst into flames on the HWY and burnt to cinders and we had gotten picked up by a friend and were headed home. He ran outside at our house and lived in OUR bushes until he disappeared eventually.

Ramses: My dad still has this cat. He is a long haired Siamese we got as a kitten at the county fair one year from a lady in our horse club. He isn't friendly. I think he is 10 or so and has big blue eyes that are very cross eyed.

BJ: A black and white kitty I found at my highschool. He was running scared through the hallways and my friends caught him and I took him home. They called him Alfonze. He was really sweet! He got hit by a car.

Demon Kitty: A kitten I got in Wyoming because I couldn't stand to be without pets, even though she was illegal in our apartment. We brought her to Oregon. My grandma slammed her in a glass door on accident and she was mean ever since. She had a couple of litters of kittens and then disappeared. She was a cool color but was SATAN. 

Turbo and Zorro: Two kittens from Demon Kitties first litter. Someone stole them.

Ninja: A furry black kitten from Demon Kitties second litter. We still have him. He is tiny and has a really long tail and is our best buddy.

HORSES:

Geeze....

Cody: My first horse. I was 7 and he was 2. My parents wanted to kill me. He was a dun pintaloosa. He was so uncoordinated and would fall a lot when I was riding him. The vet examined him and ran tests and said he was just stupid. I sold him when he was 10 to a 4H girl. 

Chester: My second horse, whom my parents got about six months after Cody after I got thrown on my face several times. He was twenty something, a big old brown Quarter Horse. He was awesome but really boney to ride bareback, and he got in the habit of trying to roll with me when he didn't want to lope. Gave him away when I got a younger horse a few years later.

Tequila: A bay Morab gelding I had for a long time. He was like a giant dog. He could drink out of a can, a water bottle and a coffee cup. He loved stealing coffee. He also tried dog food and he stole shrimp when I got Skippers at the fair and loved it. I did everything with him. Jumping, gaming, reining, dressage, showmanship, trail rides, western pleasure, parades, carried the American flag with him...everything. You could jump him bareback without a bridle. He was amazing. Sold him to a 4H girl when I moved up to registered horses.

Outlaw: Pretty, pretty Impressive bred 3 year old QH I had for only two weeks when I found out he had arthritis a needed fused hocks to be rideable.

Justa Smokin Pistol (Lita: Zebra Dun QH mare. Sold when she started acting like a hormonal freak.

Bey Xhillerashahn (Shahn): Grey Arabian gelding. My best friend. I wish I hadn't sold him when I moved to Wyoming for awhile.

Viza Gold (Corvette): Really nice liver chestnut Arabian mare. Sold when I moved to Wyoming

Antonori: Brown TB mare who was dumped after she was done racing and couldn't produce foals. Was really lame and starved. I rehabbed her and found her a companion only home.

Aurora: NSH filly who I rehabbed from starvation and sold.

Dezperado: 1/2 Arab gelding I had from 2-4 and broke. He was my husband's trail horse but was too small so was sold. 

Freddy Mercury: NSH gelding, a giant 16.2hh chestnut tobiano. He was such a spastic freak. It took me a whole month to just be able to touch him all over because he was so skittish. Sold. 

Jazz: Arab/Shetland/TB/QH filly. Jet black and evil. I broke her and fixed her issues and sold her as a kid's pony.

Gai Lucinda: Beautiful grey Arabian mare. Was supposed to be my brother's but I rode and cared for her until he sold her.

No Clear Concept (Stella): Chestnut Overo APHA mare with one blue eye. She was a huge, stocky teenage mare I trail rode for a couple of years. Bought her for a broodmare but she wouldn't conceive. Sold her to a beginner adult.

Mia: Tiny little chestnut AQHA mare who was heavily cutting bred. She was very spooky, but super fun to ride if you knew how to handle her and had a lot of go. Traded her for a pair of roan weanlings.

Romeo: Appendix QH gelding. He is now two and is lightly started. He is a pretty red roan and a big sweetie who is really laid back.

Calypso: Appaloosa (breeding stock, no markings) filly. Romeo's half sister. She is an awesome bay roan. Still own her and Romeo.

Chief: Big, thick grey QH gelding. Very white and has gorgeous, thick hair. He knows everything. Can pack dead elk, be roped and shot off of, and worked in a cattle yard. He is really laid back and I love him.

Goats:

My first was Witch, a grade Nigerian who was evil. I got her pregnant. Sold.

Misty: Witche's kid. She was so human oriented. Sold.

I currently have 8 Nigerians, all but one registered: Dakota, Pearl, Jolie, Gizmo, Tomahawk, Val, Poit and Banshee

Narf: Awesome little doeling I lost to poisoning. She was like my little puppy.

Thumbtack and Jareth: Two black/white unregistered Nigerian bucklings we had for time. They were gay. They would NOT breed girls no matter how old they got, just each other. Sold them.

A bunch of kids that were all sold....

I have also had a ton of fish, a couple gerbils, a rat, a python, mice, a bunny, some zebra finches and a really cool female cockatiel.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I was never allowed to have animals when I was growing up. :veryangry: I got my first dog at 20, when I was in college...and look at me now!

DOGS:
Tyler - Mix breed from the pound (aka: pure-bred WV brown dog!) Got him when he was about 6 weeks old and he lived until he was 12-1/2.
Hercules - Rescued Bloodhound at 6 weeks (owner died and we placed 19 dogs all over the tri-state area). Was a certified therapy dog (one of the only bloodhounds the 'therapy people' had ever seen certified). Died at 10-1/2 of kidney failure.
Riley - Yellow Lab, got as a puppy almost 9 years ago. She is still here and going strong!
Daisy - Black Lab, Riley's daughter that was born here 2-1/2 years ago.
Rosie - Beagle...5 years old that we inherited from my Dad.

CATS:
Virgil - silver tabby that showed up at work (working for a vet at the time)...took him home to 'foster'...he died 10-1/2 years later. Named after a landlord that I had in college....
Max - Little tabby cat which showed up in 1992...and is now a large, sr. citizen cat curled up on my couch! (yes, he is 19 years old!)
Molly - Santa brought her from the pound for my daughter for Christmas 5 years ago...still going strong.
Maggie - Brought her from the pound about 3 years ago with my other daughter...still here.

HORSES:
SACS (Skip A Colored Star) - My 1st horse - blk/wh paint that is still here 15 years later.
New Horse - Standardbred that was an A**! He didn't last long...nasty doesn't do well here.
Peanut- TW mare that has been here for since '03.
Cracker Jack - Peanut's baby that was conceived when the neighbor was running a stallion on his property without proper fencing...paid a visit to my mare - need I say more?? A 4 year old now, and going to his new home next week.

Goats: We have tried to put together a nice bunch of animals from many different places... :lovey: But of course, we did have to keep some!
Smokey - So. WV
Lilly, Lego - WV/OH border
Caliber, Bella, Luna, Leah, Pumpkin, Mocha - BORN HERE...still here!
Hank, Cocoa, Angel, Heritage, Violet, Crescent - Eastern Panhandle, WV
Bonnie - FROM LIZ - PA (thanks Liz...we love her!)
Sweetheart - VA
Discovery - VA
Cee Cee, Zippy - MD

onder: Guess the moral of this post is...unless you want your kids to grow into adults that pay as much for feed as they do groceries, let your kids have an animal or two growing up! :wink:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

OOPS! Posted 2 x... Certainly don't need DOUBLE the animals around here right now!


----------

